# Will they freeze 2 embryos?



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

On this cycle we got 4 fertilised eggs, hoping to have two put back tomorrow and wondering if anyone has had 2 frozen?  I know the usual clinic etiquette is 3 or more but wondered if it would be worth exploring??


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Beachgirl

Sorry i don't know the answer I didn't want to read and run but i think it is worth exploring. Hope u get to freeze the 2 u have left.

Hope et goes OK 2Moro.  

Take care

Katie
xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hiya
I only had 2 embies frozen x
Loujx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Katie and Louj

Louj- if you don;t mind me asking what cells were your two frozen embryos at?


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

No probs!
One eight and one nine cell both grade 1.  
Louj x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

my clinic will freeze even one if they make it blasts beforehand.  I've never had any snowbabies though.

Good Luck
L x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Louj- thanks, worth knowing as much as possible before we go tomorrow

Thnaks JJ1 x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Best of luck tomorrow x

Louj x


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

Just to say, I had two 8 cell embies frozen in February and am hoping to have FET very soon!

Good luck.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

catt - how'd you get on with the transfer?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I had 2 blasts frozen last November. We defrosted them yesterday, they both survived and were transfered yesterday lunchtime    Good luck xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

tricksy

can i ask what its like having FET - is it easier on you than IVF


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

God yeh, so much easier. Much less stressfull. Mind you its not been an easy time 'life wise'!!!! Hubby's van got smacked up the bum and was rendered road legal, my lining was not thickening up and almost had to have the cycle abandoned, anything and everything went wrong so its just as well the FET was easier. The hrt (progynova) has made me put on half a stone but I am pretty sure its mainly water retention as it went on soo quickly. The drugs have been a lot easier and I'm not as emotionally charged as normal!!!! 

Also a lot easier on the pocket, a medicated cycle was under £1200. 

If you have frosties then use them. I'm sure that the fact that we are more relaxed probably helps a lot. I'll let you know in just over a week!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ooh good luck tricksy, fingers crossed for ya                   

glad it is better than ivf yeah and its great its cheaper too xx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Weve just had 2 blasties frozen !!!!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

daisy may - good luck


----------

